# I'm sending my Merckx Motorola to the shop



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

to be built up. I think I have finally settled on Campy Chorus but since this is a early 90s era bike I'm not sure how I will like the looks of the carbon shifters....I think the silver colored ones would look better....but are they still available new anywhere in 10 speed? I practically called every Merckx dealer in the US to find a 55cm before I found a dealer in Boston who had a decent supply of Merckx steel in his inventory, including corsas. 
Also thinking about the following items:
King headset v. Campy headset(I'm leaning towards the King)
San Marco Rolls saddle
Campy seatpost or carbon(Easton)
Your suggestions would be appreciated...I'll post pics of the completed bike!


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

No carbon for that build. Find some NOS silver Chorus.


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

Check Campy's Centaur. I used them on my Premium.


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

TrailMix said:


> Check Campy's Centaur. I used them on my Premium.


Did the silver Chorus shifters in the evolution of Campy become Centaur?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

That King headset is such a wonderful product. I used one on my cross bike for two seasons and exposed it to all sorts of abuse and it was smooth and tight--when I sold the bike I took it apart for the first time since installation and found I had blown the lube out with the pressure washer and was running it pretty much dry with a bunch of mud mixed in. The headset was still perfect without a drop of lube and cleaned up as good as new with a solvent soak. It is a very, very nice way to go.

I have Ultegra on my MX leader, it rides great, who wants to sit arond and look at it all day anyway.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*the rolls has my undying loyalty*

i am an evangelist for these, always keeping a spare or two, even giving them to friends so they may see the light.

as for the post, i would avoid campy (and i ride 10 ultra) and opt for the itm millenium or selcof, either of which with the two-bolt microadjust.

the sin aspect of the king on it may be minimized if you get a hold of the no-logo version (like i did) special ordered.






jamz50 said:


> San Marco Rolls saddle
> Campy seatpost or carbon(Easton)


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

There's no sin in putting any parts you like on a nice solid steel bike that was built to be raced and ridden hard in all weather. That's a hard man's machine, not some bike to take to the coffee shop, you put whatever parts make you happy when the rain turns to snow and you still have 2 hours to get home, nobody cares about campy vs shimano at that juncture.


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

jamz50 said:


> Did the silver Chorus shifters in the evolution of Campy become Centaur?


I belive so.


----------

